# 80 lb. Class Fenwick build for sale



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I will be caught up with my current builds in a couple weeks and will have time to build out a white 80 class Fenwick Fenglass rod for sharking. I can do black #4 aluminum butt with black turbo guides in any color scheme you want for $250. If you want upgrades on the guides, we can discuss but will probably be around $325 for Big Foot Aftcos. I can do anything you want but I have the components to do the $250 version and could jump on it soon. Let me know if there is any interest in this or any other requests. I can build anything you want. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

